# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  خوابمو چی کنم :(

## یهدا

سلام بچه ها یه مشکل دارم بدددد من خوابمو چی کنم ؟؟؟اگه تا ۱۲ هم بیدار بمونم صبح ۷ یا ۸ پا نمیشم تااااازه امروز ساعت ۱۰ پا شدممممممم  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13): دیشبم ساعت ۱ونیم خوابیدم البته درس نمیخوندما اما خب ۱۰ پاشدم خیلی بده وقتم اینجوری خیلی هدر میره اما چه کنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟من ازاوناییم که واقعا تو پاشدن تنبلم  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Mojtaba93

دوست عزیز  شما باید تغییر عادت بدید   یواش یواش 

 وقتی ساعت 1 می خوابید منم باشم دیر  پا میشم

 شما باید رنج ساعت خوابیتون  10 تا 11 شب بزارید که سحر خیز تر بشید 

صرف ناهار و شام به موقع   
///////
از یک ساعت زنگ دار استفاده کنید  ساعت 6  یا 7 بیدار شین   یا مادر گرامی بیدارتون کنن  

تنبلی یک نوع حس تلقین  هست باید بهش غلبه کنی
.......................................

----------


## یهدا

اره خب اما من ۱۲ هم بخوابم دیر پا میشم  :Yahoo (1):  مامانمم که دیگه فکر کنم خسته شده از بس صدام میزنه  :Yahoo (1):  ساعت زنگ دارم که موبایلمو دارم اما بازم خب خاموش میکنم دیگه  :Yahoo (1):   :Yahoo (117):  :Y (744):

----------


## MohadeseH_M5R

ببین کاری که میتونی بکنی اینه که با چند تا دوستات هماهنگ شی و یه برنامه بریزید که همتون این ساعت بیدار شید و فلان کارارو انجام بدید
وقتی رقابت بینتون باشه وببینی بقیه دوستات انجام دادن ولی تو عقبی یه حس رقابتواسترس یا دل نگرانی برات ایجاد میشه
کم کم عادت میکنی زود بیدار شی......
موفق باشید

----------


## soroush91

> سلام بچه ها یه مشکل دارم بدددد من خوابمو چی کنم ؟؟؟اگه تا ۱۲ هم بیدار بمونم صبح ۷ یا ۸ پا نمیشم تااااازه امروز ساعت ۱۰ پا شدممممممم دیشبم ساعت ۱ونیم خوابیدم البته درس نمیخوندما اما خب ۱۰ پاشدم خیلی بده وقتم اینجوری خیلی هدر میره اما چه کنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟من ازاوناییم که واقعا تو پاشدن تنبلم


سلام. اولین چیزی که باید بدونین اینه که اگه در طول روز به اندازه ی کافی درس میخونین نیازی نیست نگران خوابتون باشین. بهتر بگم خواب اخرین چیزی باشه که باهاش میجنگین !!! مثلا اگه میخواین 9 ساعت درس بخونین و از 10 صبح تا 12شب 9 ساعت میخونین دیگه لازم نیست نگران سحرخیزی باشین "فعلا"..اما همونطور که در طول یه مدتی به دیر پاشدن عادت کردین باید در طول به مدت به سحرخیزی عادت کنین. بهتره از وقتتون در طول روز بهتر استفاده کنین تا شب بتونین زودتر بخوابین و ساعت بیولوژیکی بدنتون صبح این اجازه رو به شما بده که بیدار شین. یک شب یا دو شب هم زمان کافی برای این تغییر نیست بهتره یه مدت مداومت داشته باشین :yahoo (1):

----------


## Mojtaba93

اگه خودتون نخواید هیچ وقت  با هیچ وسیله ای نمیشه شما رو سحر خیز کرد 

 ادم وقتی  دنبال هدف مهمی باشه ان قدر  تمرکز می کنه تا به هدفش برسه

 شما هم اگه میخوای کنکور رتبه عالی بیارید باید زحمت بکشید و سحر خیز بشید 

 و نه با حرف من نه دوستان شما سحر خیز میشید  نه چیز دیگه ای 

..................................................  ........................

----------


## piremard

کلا بدن 6 ساعت به خواب احتیاج داره اگه چند ساعت زود تر یا چند ساعت دیر تر باشی کسل میمونی تمام روز
از ی ساعت زنگ دار استفاده کن وقتی بیدارت کرد بلند شو نرمش کن خواب از سرت میپره 
برنامه ی صبح من اینطوری بود : 
6:15 بیدار شدم 
تا دست و صورت و شستم و اماده شدم برم بیرون قدم بزنم و بدوم ساعت شد 6:40
از خونه اومدم بیرون 20 دقیقه دوییدم بعد اومدم ی دوش گرفتم و ی صبحانه خوردم و شروع کردم به درس خوندن تا الان
همه چیز ممکن هست ولی خودت باید بخوای 
ی استارت و ی شروع خوب شاید خودمون به دیگران بگیم و خودمون اجراش نکنیم ....
صبر و تلاش خیلی خوب نتیجه میده واقعا 
موفق باشی...

----------


## farshidr90

آیا مشکل درس خوندنت فقط به خوابیدنه و تو دیگه هیچ مشکل دیگه ای نداری؟

----------


## Dr.GajaR

به خوب نکته ای اشاره کردین 
والا منم این مشکو دارم هی سعیمو میکنم ساعت 7 پاشم اما نمیتونم ک نمیتونم 
 خوابم شنگینه 
و یه بارم نشده شب ساعت 11 یا 12 بخوابم !!! (نمیتونم):yahoo (2):
صبح ساعت هفتم ک مامان ساعت گوشیم میزنگه بازم نمیتونم پاشم 
ادم وقتی ساعت 10 یا 11 هم از خواب بیدار میشه کسل کنندس واقعن  :Yahoo (75): 
بعدشم .... به کل روزت  :Yahoo (117): 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

به خوب نکته ای اشاره کردین 
والا منم این مشکو دارم هی سعیمو میکنم ساعت 7 پاشم اما نمیتونم ک نمیتونم 
 خوابم شنگینه 
و یه بارم نشده شب ساعت 11 یا 12 بخوابم !!! (نمیتونم):yahoo (2):
صبح ساعت هفتم ک مامان ساعت گوشیم میزنگه بازم نمیتونم پاشم 
ادم وقتی ساعت 10 یا 11 هم از خواب بیدار میشه کسل کنندس واقعن  :Yahoo (75): 
بعدشم .... به کل روزت  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## HaMeD.DeljoO

منم تا یه مدت طولانی به این درد لاعلاج (البته قبلا ها  :Yahoo (21):  ) مبتلا بودم ولی !!!

ولی شاید باورتون نشه که یه جمله مسیر زندگی منو عوض کرد ! اصن از این رو به اون رو

 :Yahoo (21):  

اون جمله این بود : { حرفی را بزن که بتوانی آنرا بنویسی ، حرفی را بنویس که بتوانی آنرا امضا کنی و حرفی را امضا کن که بتوانی به آن متعهد باشی }

یه جمله ی زیبا از Lana Del Ray که زندگی یه جووووووووووون 17 ساله رو عوض کرد

من هر چیزی رو که میخواستم تو زندگیم عوض کنم رو مینوشتم و امضا میکردم و قسم میخوردم که بش متعهد باشم
 !! شاید باورت نشه ولی من هر چیزی رو که امضا میکردم با چسب به دیوار میچسبوندم تا جلوی چشمم باشه و یادم نره چه قولی دادم !!

حامدی (من! ) که ساعت 12 با بکس و لغد(گاهی پارچ آّب) از خواب بیدار میشد صبح مادر و پدر رو بیدار میکنه ! 

حالا خود دانی ! اگه آماده ی تغییری بسم الله و اگه نه که فقط بیا تو انجمن بگو من تنبلم ، نمیتونم ، خواستم نشد و ....

خیلی طولانی شد ولی مناسب دونستم که این تجربه ی گرانبها ! رو با شما دوست عزیز نادیده و ناشناخته در میون بزارم !

یا حق

----------


## یهدا

> آیا مشکل درس خوندنت فقط به خوابیدنه و تو دیگه هیچ مشکل دیگه ای نداری؟


چرا دارم ولی خب باید تک تک حل کنم دیگه اینم یکیشونه

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> به خوب نکته ای اشاره کردین 
> والا منم این مشکو دارم هی سعیمو میکنم ساعت 7 پاشم اما نمیتونم ک نمیتونم 
>  خوابم شنگینه 
> و یه بارم نشده شب ساعت 11 یا 12 بخوابم !!! (نمیتونم):yahoo (2):
> صبح ساعت هفتم ک مامان ساعت گوشیم میزنگه بازم نمیتونم پاشم 
> ادم وقتی ساعت 10 یا 11 هم از خواب بیدار میشه کسل کنندس واقعن 
> بعدشم .... به کل روزت 
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> ...


واقعا  :Yahoo (1):  منم همینم اما خب باید این عادتو بزاریم کنار دیگههه تازه دوستام بعضیاشون میگن چقد زود پا میشی  :Yahoo (4): 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> منم تا یه مدت طولانی به این درد لاعلاج (البته قبلا ها  ) مبتلا بودم ولی !!!
> 
> ولی شاید باورتون نشه که یه جمله مسیر زندگی منو عوض کرد ! اصن از این رو به اون رو
> 
>  
> 
> اون جمله این بود : { حرفی را بزن که بتوانی آنرا بنویسی ، حرفی را بنویس که بتوانی آنرا امضا کنی و حرفی را امضا کن که بتوانی به آن متعهد باشی }
> 
> یه جمله ی زیبا از Lana Del Ray که زندگی یه جووووووووووون 17 ساله رو عوض کرد
> ...


واقعا ممنونم خیلی جمله ی  خوبی بود نه من میام اینجا تا از بچه های مخصوصا اونایی که کنکور دادن کمک بگیرم الکی نمیگم مشکلاتم والی واقعا ممنون

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> چرا دارم ولی خب باید تک تک حل کنم دیگه اینم یکیشونه
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> واقعا  منم همینم اما خب باید این عادتو بزاریم کنار دیگههه تازه دوستام بعضیاشون میگن چقد زود پا میشی 
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> ...



یه چیز دیگه هم هست منم خیلی دوس دارم تغییر کنم دوس دارم رشته ای که میخوام و دانشگاهی که میخوام قبول شم اما میترسم واقعا میترسم اگه بخونم و خدانکرده قبول نشم نگید چرتو پرته ها نه چی کنم ترسه دیگه تو وجودمه همیشه ادم استرسی بودم تازگیا کم شده بود استرسم اما دوباره  واس کنکور شدت پیدا کرد

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> چرا دارم ولی خب باید تک تک حل کنم دیگه اینم یکیشونه
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> واقعا  منم همینم اما خب باید این عادتو بزاریم کنار دیگههه تازه دوستام بعضیاشون میگن چقد زود پا میشی 
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> ...



یه چیز دیگه هم هست منم خیلی دوس دارم تغییر کنم دوس دارم رشته ای که میخوام و دانشگاهی که میخوام قبول شم اما میترسم واقعا میترسم اگه بخونم و خدانکرده قبول نشم نگید چرتو پرته ها نه چی کنم ترسه دیگه تو وجودمه همیشه ادم استرسی بودم تازگیا کم شده بود استرسم اما دوباره  واس کنکور شدت پیدا کرد

----------


## gigabyte2052

یک تکنیک هست براساس ساعت زمانی و هرچی شما دوست دارید

شب هر موقع دلتون خواست یعنی خوبتون اومد به رختخواب برید ولی صبح راس یک ساعت مشخص بیدار شید این کارو یک هفته تکرار کنید ساعت زمانی بدن تون درست میشه

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

همه چیز در دست خودتونه
وقتی صبح دیر از خواب پا میشی یعنی دوست نداری به هدفت برسی
هر روز 10 دقیقه از خوابتون کم کنید تا طی مدتی 7 صبح از خواب پاشید
12 بخوابید و 7 پاشید
30 دقیقه هم بعد از ظهر چرت کوتاه بزنید انرژی میگیرید
یادتون باشه،وقت برای خواب زیاده(سالهای آینده)
پس از فرصتی که دارید بهترین استفاده رو بکنید
فشار کنکور باعث میشه خواب رو زیاد دوست داشته باشید،ولی بعد کنکور دیگه مثل اون زمان به خواب علاقه نخواهید داشت
اینو گفتم چون که از فرصتی که دارید بازم بهترین استفاده رو ببرید
یا علی

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

اینم بگم شما اگه الان نتونی خوابت رو کنترل کنی،خیلی ضرر میینی چون بعد عید بیشتر خوابت میگیره و کلا دیگه یه وضع بدی ممکنه پیش بیاد
پس برای هدفت بچنگ

----------


## امیر ارسلان

منم دقیقا همین مشکلو دارم :Yahoo (110): 
یه روزو کاملنخاب بعدش خود به خود بیهوش میشی صب ساعت 6 بلند میشی :Yahoo (21):

----------


## roshana

> سلام بچه ها یه مشکل دارم بدددد من خوابمو چی کنم ؟؟؟اگه تا ۱۲ هم بیدار بمونم صبح ۷ یا ۸ پا نمیشم تااااازه امروز ساعت ۱۰ پا شدممممممم دیشبم ساعت ۱ونیم خوابیدم البته درس نمیخوندما اما خب ۱۰ پاشدم خیلی بده وقتم اینجوری خیلی هدر میره اما چه کنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟من ازاوناییم که واقعا تو پاشدن تنبلم



سلام عزیزم
باید کم کم اینکارو بکنی و هر روز یه مقدار زود تر پاشی و زنگ گوشیتو
یه اهنگ از متالیکا بذار  :Yahoo (76):  اما اگه ب نظرت غیر عادیه برو دکتر
بعضیا ساعت بیولوژیکشون مشکل اساسی داره !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dr.GajaR

یهدا این دوستایی ک میگن چقد زود بند میشی والا یه عمر من بازیچه همین دوستا شدم 
خودشون میخوندن بعد میگفتن نخوندیم اینطوری دیگ 
هر جور فاز منفی میدادن تا از درس بندازن مارو 
اینطوری بگم قول اینا رو نخور ک عاقا ما این ساعت بلند میشیمو درس نخوندیمو 
اینا ...
این بیدار شدنم باید عادت داد 
به هر حال 
موفق باشی

----------


## iSalar

صبحا بلند شو نماز ! بعدش دیگه نخواب منم همین مشکلو داشتم
بعد نماز میرم یه دوری با دوچرخه میزنم نیم ساعت اینا بعدش میام درس میخونم 
حتما امتحن کن  ! ثوابم داره  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Mostafa75

اگه خواب میان روزی داری حتما ترکش کن..مثلا اگه ظهرا عادت داری که بخوابی ی روز به زووور بیدار بمون شب خود به خود خوابت میگره  زود میخوابی
و صبحش زودتر بیدار میشی

----------


## یهدا

> یک تکنیک هست براساس ساعت زمانی و هرچی شما دوست دارید
> 
> شب هر موقع دلتون خواست یعنی خوبتون اومد به رختخواب برید ولی صبح راس یک ساعت مشخص بیدار شید این کارو یک هفته تکرار کنید ساعت زمانی بدن تون درست میشه


ممنون ولی خب من نمیتونم مثلا اگه ساعت ۱ یا ۲ خوابم برد زود نمیتونم پاشم چون واقعا سردرد میگیرم تا اخر روز ولی بازم ممنون

----------


## helix

مطمین باش نور اتاقتم تاثیر داره...
خودم شخصا وقتی میرفتم تو اتاقم درس بخونم خوابم میگرفت پرده ها رو عوض کردم مشکل حل شد:yahoo (3):
الانم رو ب نور میخوابم که زود بیدار شم...بیدار میشم ولی بعضی مواقع میخوابم

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

اها خوابتم 5دیقه 5دیقه کم کن
امشب 1 میخوابی 2روز بعدش کنش 00:55 2روز بعدش 00:50
متوجه شدی؟
اونوقت ازونور 10 رو کن 09:55 دیقه:yahoo (3):

----------


## یهدا

> همه چیز در دست خودتونه
> وقتی صبح دیر از خواب پا میشی یعنی دوست نداری به هدفت برسی
> هر روز 10 دقیقه از خوابتون کم کنید تا طی مدتی 7 صبح از خواب پاشید
> 12 بخوابید و 7 پاشید
> 30 دقیقه هم بعد از ظهر چرت کوتاه بزنید انرژی میگیرید
> یادتون باشه،وقت برای خواب زیاده(سالهای آینده)
> پس از فرصتی که دارید بهترین استفاده رو بکنید
> فشار کنکور باعث میشه خواب رو زیاد دوست داشته باشید،ولی بعد کنکور دیگه مثل اون زمان به خواب علاقه نخواهید داشت
> اینو گفتم چون که از فرصتی که دارید بازم بهترین استفاده رو ببرید
> ...


ممنونم از راهنماییتون حالا که فعلا میرم سوم خواستم از الان عادت کنم

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> سلام عزیزم
> باید کم کم اینکارو بکنی و هر روز یه مقدار زود تر پاشی و زنگ گوشیتو
> یه اهنگ از متالیکا بذار  اما اگه ب نظرت غیر عادیه برو دکتر
> بعضیا ساعت بیولوژیکشون مشکل اساسی داره !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


اوهوم ممنونم  :Yahoo (1): 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> یهدا این دوستایی ک میگن چقد زود بند میشی والا یه عمر من بازیچه همین دوستا شدم 
> خودشون میخوندن بعد میگفتن نخوندیم اینطوری دیگ 
> هر جور فاز منفی میدادن تا از درس بندازن مارو 
> اینطوری بگم قول اینا رو نخور ک عاقا ما این ساعت بلند میشیمو درس نخوندیمو 
> اینا ...
> این بیدار شدنم باید عادت داد 
> به هر حال 
> موفق باشی


اره والا راس میگی

----------


## pishy

منم همین مشکلو دارم
من غذای شبمو خیلی خیلی کم کردم برا همین خوابم سبک شد
تازه یه ایه از قران هست که وقتی بخونیش بدون نیاز به کوک کردن ساعت یا الارام گوشی راحت هروقت بخوای پامیشی

----------


## nitah

:Yahoo (19):  تورو خداااااااا توروخدا یکم اراده کن و خوابتو تنظیم کن فقط 1 ساله بعدش هرچی خواستی بخواب !! همین خواب منو بدبخت کرد! من عشق پزشکی بودم ولی نشد! چرا؟؟ چون 8صبح پا میشدم! بعدش میرفتم طبقه دوم خونمون خیر سرم درس بخونم اونجا میگرفتم می خوابیدم !! تا 10 بعدش پا میشدم کسل با عذاب وجدان خلااااااصه ... فقط میگم بعدا پشیمون میشی همین 
چون بعد کنکور تا دلت میخواد بخواب خواب همیشه هست اما فرصت کنکورت میره!! من بعد کنکور خیلی جالب بود ساعت 7صبح بیدار بودم عین دیوونه ها !!! از ما گفتن بود تا دیر نشده ی تکونی به خودت بده اگه هدف بزرگی داری

----------


## یهدا

> 


وا حرف ایشون که خنده نداشت !!!! من خودم ایه رو میدونم تو کتابم داشتم امتحانم  کردم درست بود!!!

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> منم همین مشکلو دارم
> من غذای شبمو خیلی خیلی کم کردم برا همین خوابم سبک شد
> تازه یه ایه از قران هست که وقتی بخونیش بدون نیاز به کوک کردن ساعت یا الارام گوشی راحت هروقت بخوای پامیشی


راس میگی عزیزم چشم ممنون

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> تورو خداااااااا توروخدا یکم اراده کن و خوابتو تنظیم کن فقط 1 ساله بعدش هرچی خواستی بخواب !! همین خواب منو بدبخت کرد! من عشق پزشکی بودم ولی نشد! چرا؟؟ چون 8صبح پا میشدم! بعدش میرفتم طبقه دوم خونمون خیر سرم درس بخونم اونجا میگرفتم می خوابیدم !! تا 10 بعدش پا میشدم کسل با عذاب وجدان خلااااااصه ... فقط میگم بعدا پشیمون میشی همین 
> چون بعد کنکور تا دلت میخواد بخواب خواب همیشه هست اما فرصت کنکورت میره!! من بعد کنکور خیلی جالب بود ساعت 7صبح بیدار بودم عین دیوونه ها !!! از ما گفتن بود تا دیر نشده ی تکونی به خودت بده اگه هدف بزرگی داری


من میرم سوم سال بعدش کنکور دارم واس همین میخوام از الان تمرین کنم دستت دردنکنه مرسی از راهنماییت

----------


## ali880

بچه ها شاید باورتون نشه من تا ساعت 3 نصف شب درس میخوندم وساعت 11 بیدار میشدم ولی توصیه میکنم توی شب درس خوندن عالیه چون هم کسی باهات کار نداره هم سکوت وارامش شب فوق العاده است

----------


## یهدا

اوه من که اصلا نمیتونم !

----------


## ali880

اولش سخته ولی بعد میشه عادت من استارتشو از ماه رمضان زدم تا سحر میخوندم

----------


## یهدا

اخه من سردرد میگیرم نه یکم خیلی !! همشم که نمیتونم قرص بخورم !!!

----------


## BackStreetBoys

یک آیه هست که اگه بخونیش و نیت کنی سر تایم بیدار میشی  :Yahoo (21):  .

بعضی وقتا خدا خواسته غافل گیرم کنه 15 مین زود تر هم بیدارم کرده  :Yahoo (94): 

یکم طولانیه حسش نیس بنویسم براتون :yahoo (4): . 

ادرس :

 گنج های معنوی / مولف : رضا جاهد / 

کلا چیز های جالبی آورده تو کتابش :-)

یکبار خوندش خعیلی میارزه .

----------


## nitah

> به طور کلی من به جوک ها و خرافات مخصوصا از نوع مذهبیش میخندم


آقای سامان اولا که اینا خرافات نیست و کسی شمارو مجبور نکرده انجامش بدی 
دوما عقاید هرکس واسه خودش محترمه و شما حق مسخره کردنش رو نداری

----------


## HaMeD.DeljoO

آیه ی مذکور

قُلْ إِنَّما أَنَا بَشَرٌ مِثْلُكُمْ یُوحى‏ إِلَیَّ أَنَّما إِلهُكُمْ إِلهٌ واحِدٌ فَمَنْ كانَ یَرْجُوا لِقاءَ رَبِّهِ فَلْیَعْمَلْ عَمَلاً صالِحاً وَ لا یُشْرِكْ بِعِبادَةِ رَبِّهِ أَحَداً (كهف/110)

----------


## Farhad.7

> سلام عزیزم
> باید کم کم اینکارو بکنی و هر روز یه مقدار زود تر پاشی و زنگ گوشیتو
> یه اهنگ از متالیکا بذار  اما اگه ب نظرت غیر عادیه برو دکتر
> بعضیا ساعت بیولوژیکشون مشکل اساسی داره !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


نه دیگه در حد دکتر رفتن نیست !

----------


## Mr.Dr

> به طور کلی من به جوک ها و خرافات مخصوصا از نوع مذهبیش میخندم


از امام صادق (ع) روايت شده كه ايشان فرمودند : هر كس هنگام خوابيدن آيه آخر سوره كهف را بخواند هر ساعتي بخواهد از خواب بيدار مي شود.
قُلْ إِنَّما أَنَا بَشَرٌ مِثْلُكُمْ یُوحى‏ إِلَیَّ أَنَّما إِلهُكُمْ إِلهٌ واحِدٌ فَمَنْ كانَ یَرْجُوا لِقاءَ رَبِّهِ فَلْیَعْمَلْ عَمَلاً صالِحاً وَ لا یُشْرِكْ بِعِبادَةِ رَبِّهِ أَحَداً (كهف/110)

سخن امام صادق (ع) خرافاته!!!!؟  :Yahoo (14):

----------


## Farhad.7

اینجا بحثی بر سر اعتقادات نیست !!!
لطفا به اعتقادات همدیگه احترام بزاریم و فقط خودمون نظرمون به دوستمون بدیم که شکلش حل بشه !!!

----------


## Simon2

ببين من چند ماه بود اين مشكل را داشتم هر چقدر مي خوابيدم وقتي مي خواستم بيدارشم سردرد و چشم درد شديدي داشتم چند جا هم دكتر رفتم ولي هيچ فايد ه اي نداشت تا اين كه قبل از امتحانات پيش دكتر سماواتيان رفتم خيلي دكتر معروفيه تو اصفهان.اولش بهم گفت دستتو مشت كن و باز كن اگه كف دستت قرمز شد كمبود كلسيم و ويتامين داري و همين ميتونه باعث سر درد بشه.بعدشم گفت تا ميتوني برا صبحانه پرخوري كن.صبحانه خيلي تو سرحال بودن تاثير داره مثلا برا آزمون 7شهريور ساعت 3 خوابيدم و ساعت 6 بيدار شدم و يه صبحانه  ي حسابي خوردم خيلي سرحالشدم.يه پودر گياهيم بهم داد و گفت سه بار در شبانه روز در مخلوط شير و عسل بريز و بخور مثه بمب انرژي ميمونه به اندازه ي سه تاليوان قهوه ي غليظ بهم انرژي ميده.الانم كامل خوب شدم حتي اگه تو48ساعت 2ساعت بخوابم بازم سرحالم

----------


## Kimzo

خيليا پارسال و پيارسال به من گفتن خوابتو كم كن بيشتر درس بخون
ولي نميشد انگار مغزم نياز به زماني داشت كه شارژ بشه
من عادت داشتم شبا تا ١٢-١٢:٣٠ بيدار بمونم بعد صبح ميرفتم مدرسه ميومدم ، حداقل ٢ ساعت بعد مدرسه بايد ميخوابيدم وگرنه هر چي ميخوندم ميپريد!! روزاي تعطيل ولي سعي ميكردم ٨ پاشم ! الان خيلي از اينكه اينجوري درس خوندم و به خودم فشار نياوردم راضي ام
رتبه ام شد ١٦٢

----------


## Mr.Dr

> ینی شما از ساعت استفاده نمیکنی؟


خیر

----------


## صلوات

سلام 
خواب ....
نگو که گریم می گیره :Yahoo (111): 
من از اون ادم خوابالو بودم که بعد از ظهرا که کتابامو باز می کردم در حکم لالایی بود 
اصلا هر کاری که می کردم نمی شد که نخوابم 

اخرش رفتم حجامت:yahoo (4)::yahoo (4):
دیگه بعد از ظهرا نمی خوابم !!!
می خوام خوابم رو کمتر کنم 
الان هم متغیره !!!
کنکورو بی خوابی (آرایه تناسب داره)
موفق باشید 
التماس دعا

----------


## یهدا

بچه هااااا  من که نخواستم دعوا شه یه مشکل گفتم راهنماییم کنید بیخیال بابا هرکسی عقاید خودش رو داره لطفا انقد بهم نپرید ممنون  :Yahoo (117): 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> خيليا پارسال و پيارسال به من گفتن خوابتو كم كن بيشتر درس بخون
> ولي نميشد انگار مغزم نياز به زماني داشت كه شارژ بشه
> من عادت داشتم شبا تا ١٢-١٢:٣٠ بيدار بمونم بعد صبح ميرفتم مدرسه ميومدم ، حداقل ٢ ساعت بعد مدرسه بايد ميخوابيدم وگرنه هر چي ميخوندم ميپريد!! روزاي تعطيل ولي سعي ميكردم ٨ پاشم ! الان خيلي از اينكه اينجوري درس خوندم و به خودم فشار نياوردم راضي ام
> رتبه ام شد ١٦٢


واقعا؟؟؟ :Yahoo (117): راز موفقیتتونو میگید /.؟؟؟:yahoo (1):البته مباااارکه  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## زری

کاش ی دختری پیداشه شرایطش بمن میخورد من باهاش دوست میشدم به هم کمک ممیکردیم با برنامه درس بخونیم و به هم روحیه بدیم  :Y (573):

----------


## NaKayama

*؟!
یعنی شما از بین رفیقات یکی با این مشخصات نیست که بتونی باهاش درس بخونی..؟*

----------


## زری

> *؟!
> یعنی شما از بین رفیقات یکی با این مشخصات نیست که بتونی باهاش درس بخونی..؟*


من اصلا دوستی ندارم اخه هم اینکه بعد از چندسال دارم درس میخونم مدرک کارشناسیموگرفتم دوباره دارم میخونم دوستام دیگه نمیخونن بعدشم من توشهرخودم نیستم اینجا پاک کسی رو نمیشناسم

----------


## Parniya

تاپیک رو منحرف نکنید از موضوع اصلیش لطفا!
قبل از ایجاد تاپیک سرچ کنید

خواب کمتر مساوی با توان مغزی کمتر

پرخوابی - راهنمایی برای تنظیم ساعت خواب

۱۰ ترفند برای بیدار شدن در صبح زود

خواب مناسب

مقاله ای پیرامون خواب کنکوری ها

خواب ... ! این بار تحت تأثیر ورزش

چگونه بر خواب زیاد خود غلبه کنیم ؟!


کسایی نمیدونن اسپم چیه قوانین رو نیگا بندازن !! !

----------

